# Game 1: Grizzlies vs Knicks - 11/1/06



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I don't have time to do the HTML, but talk about the game here:

Unfortunately, I'm going to have to pick up in the second half of this one. Going to have to record the first. :verysad:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Fasten your seatbelts, it's going to be a bumpy season.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Look. Take out all these crusty old farts, and we're close to making up a 19-point deficit.

Woohoo! Rudy! Rudy! RUDY!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you watching Kyle Lowry? This kid will be first team all-Rookie. He is just a tough guy. Oh that was a horrible call for Marbury. I think that was an offensive foul.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rudy M'F'n Gay. Wow, Warrick, Gay and Lowry. Play the young guns Fratello.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lowry saved Miller's bacon. Miller showed that he has no stones. Make some free throws Grizz.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lowry made some big plays in OT. I think the Grizz are going to win this, Marbs and Francis have fouled out and Eddy Curry has five. Lowry damn near stripped Crawford. Great game so far.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kyle Lowry is my hero!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2006)

hakim warrick. playing great, but needs to learn how to shoot FT. GO HAK!!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rudy Gay, put back jam.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Lowry has 8 boards.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Aside from the FTs, a very nice game for Warrick. It was actually a pretty quiet 22 and 12, but we wouldn't have made it this far without it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Lawrence...why pick up your dribble? 

I'm ready to see some AJ.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chucky Atkins.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Aside from the FTs, a very nice game for Warrick. It was actually a pretty quiet 22 and 12, but we wouldn't have made it this far without it.


He has played so big tonight. Not to mention Curry should have fouled out over 10 minutes ago. The refs I shall be quiet about them.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I can't believe what I'm seeing out of Chucky Atkins.

It's been feast or famine for our roster in the second half. We have some guys playing out of their minds and the others are stinking up the joint.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That was a man's rebound. And the ball needs to be in the hands of Gay, Lowry or Atkins. No Mike Miller on this play please.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

HKF said:


> He has played so big tonight. Not to mention Curry should have fouled out over 10 minutes ago. The refs I shall be quiet about them.


Hakim is playing bigger than Jake plays. Or rather - Jake plays smaller than Hak actually _is_.

I was very impressed on his defense on Curry. Offensively, our going small with Hakim at center helped bring us back into the game.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

BIG rebound by Lawrence.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Miller was hammered. What the ****?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Miller, you're a doorknob. Put his butt on the bench.

Lowry almost had that offensive rebound - he's just amazing.

God...Mike Miller...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Eddy Curry finally takes a seat.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Phantom call on Lowry.

Mike Miller, welcome to the second half!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Chucky Atkins is playing his *** off. Just abusing Nate Robinson.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Free throws...


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Oh man...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rud-ee!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The free throw shooting by both teams have been atrocious. You can tell this is the first game of the season.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Quentin Richardson obviously travelled his *** off. Horrible play by Atkins though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

tough break for the grizz, however there are many positives to come out of this game - especially the play of the young fellas.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Three times they gave to Miller and three times he misses. When the Grizz realize that Rudy Gay should be taking these shots no matter what, they will be able to begin their evolution in a new era. Miller just doesn't have the stones to win these games. He just doesn't. Love the guy, but he just isn't good enough to make it happen.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

We will never be able to close out a damn game. We can't get a defensive rebound off a free throw unless we fight like crazy to tap it out, and we never ever hit free throws when they matter. None of the "old Grizzlies guard" have the sack it takes to win anything of consequence.

And you suck, Mike Miller. Suck, suck, suck. Three chances in three separate overtimes to win or put the game away, and not only do you blow all of them, but you do it in embarrassing fashion. Suck, suck, suck. 8-23 FG. Diddly in the second half despite playing nearly all of it. You suck. Sucky, suck suck suck suck.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Coming from a knick fan Hakim played great. Rudy and Kyle are the future, I'm not really sure about Mike I was scared he was ready to put us away. We played bad if u guys had gasol we would have lost, but it was a nail biter today.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice travel by Richardson on what was basically the game-winning play. If we could make some damn free throws it wouldn't really matter though.

Loved Rudy and Kyle. And Hakim was great. But I'm disappointed in Mike.

Rudy better start against Charlotte. Its time for Eddie Jones to come off the bench, imo.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The worst thing about this is I have made excuses for Miller in the past, but damn he just doesn't bring it when he's needed most. The last two years in the playoffs and opening night tonight are just a microcosm of his career during crunchtime. Very disappointing to sit there so invested, enjoying this game only to watch him come up short, time and time again.

Hey Mike Fratello, go to someone else next time. Miller has never shown go-to guy ability, so don't make him show it now.


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

And I'd be happy if I never saw Brian Cardinal again. 3 fouls in 4 minutes. Good lord. What a waste.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good game guys, bad enough I have a tooth ache the Knicks just made it worse. Nice to see Gay get some time and he should start, he really represented tonight. See you guys next time. 

Side Note: HKF I'm telling everyone in Queens you root against the Knicks. LOL 

Peace


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Trying to be positive about things, we have the best group of rookies in the entire league. Rudy and Kyle are going to be in Memphis for a long time to come. Not only do each of them have what it takes to be successful and win, but they both relish the opportunities to show it.

No one on our team has ever consistently wanted to be the guy to put the team on his back down the stretch and not play like he's scared out of his wits. Of all our players, it's the two rookies who played with the most poise, control and ability in the clutch. Excellent job by Jerry West on getting those guys. How did Kyle Lowry fall to No. 24?

Chucky also left it all out there. He coughed the ball up at the end, but until that moment, he was giving us what Damon gave us at the beginning of last season. I don't expect this to be an every day thing for him since we actually have an NBA career from him that we can look at and make some educated guesses, but he really played fantastic in the overtimes up until he got pickpocketed.

Lawrence also got a huge rebound in traffic. That was an important play at the time.

I don't even want to talk about the Richardson travel. They don't call traveling in the NBA anymore, and I've accepted that. You can go 22 feet without dribbling, and I've seen guys stretch it as far as 25. So whatever. If we didn't shoot 60 percent from the _free_ throw line (like we always do), we wouldn't have to worry about it.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

talula said:


> And I'd be happy if I never saw Brian Cardinal again. 3 fouls in 4 minutes. Good lord. What a waste.


That goes double for Jake. 

I don't know Greek, but I know there's no English words that accurately describe what a total scrub he is. He moves like a sloth, looks like a lummox and plays about as big as a shih tzu.

If he was waived tomorrow and we signed Luke Schenscher, I would smile.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

You guys are crying abou 1 play? 

The Grizzlies basically had the refs in their pockets with a bunch of bs calls going against the Knicks.

The Knicks still won cause they have heart to fight thru that.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Are you forgetting Eddy Curry should have fouled out two overtimes before? Oh please. Q did walk. It was obvious to everyone who wasn't wearing a striped shirt.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

HKF said:


> Are you forgetting Eddy Curry should have fouled out two overtimes before? Oh please. Q did walk. It was obvious to everyone who wasn't wearing a striped shirt.


Curry got bs calls and pretty much the rest of the team aswell.

Memphis got away with alot of contact and nothing was called.

Curry should have never fouled out.

The Knicks had this game and it would have been 20 + point blowout had the refs din't give Memphis all those bs calls.

Unreal!


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

frank9007 said:


> Curry got bs calls and pretty much the rest of the team aswell.
> 
> Memphis got away with alot of contact and nothing was called.
> 
> ...


Did you say someone was crying?


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

Has anyone heard anything about Damon? I couldn't listen to any of the post-game show.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Well this has been a great night for me. I am finding out that Lowry can be a fulltime championship level starting PG which takes the sting out of Hinrich, Ridnour and Ford resigning.

Rudy Gay can simply get his jumper whenever he wants. When his ballhandling permits him to get it whereever he wants he becomes unstoppable.

Hakim Warrick is going to be a great 6th man. That is not a slight. His size will not allow him to play as a starter but he will be a guy that gets 30 minutes off the bench at every frontcourt position for years.

Dahntay Jones is going to play himself right out of the league.

Eddie Jones is toast as most of us suspected.

Damon could be done if that knee went on him again.

Jake Tsakalidis is showing how great Pau actually was last season to make him look credible.

Mike Miller continues his journey as the worse shooter under pressure in the league.


----------



## piri (Feb 9, 2003)

I don't know if what I have read here is a good thing, or a bad thing.

I really think that Jake will bring us good things this year, but it seem I failed.
Instead of take a step forward, miller take a step back, and we will depend on two rookies and in warrick until Pau is back. I looks a very tough season for us.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

frank9007 said:


> You guys are crying abou 1 play?
> 
> The Grizzlies basically had the refs in their pockets with a bunch of bs calls going against the Knicks.
> 
> The Knicks still won cause they have heart to fight thru that.


Oh, what I would give for you to be the slightest bit original or entertaining.

Go back to your board until you can learn to read critically.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

talula said:


> Has anyone heard anything about Damon? I couldn't listen to any of the post-game show.


I didn't listen to the post-game, but it sure looked like cramps judging from his facial expressions on the sideline.

MemphisX is right though - if anything major happens to that knee (I don't know what he did to it tonight), it's the last we'll be able to see Stoudamire on the court. I hope Stoudamire's fully healthy and wish him all the best, but I would really, really, really like Lowry to start as soon as possible.

Actually, he and Gay need to start. I hope those gutsy performances show Fratello that tonight's starting backcourt isn't going to give us nearly as much as the rookies. The team didn't make its comeback until all the old fogies came out.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

**poof*

No one's making this about the refs but you. Like I said, read critically, and you'll get it. Richardson traveled, but no Grizz fan is blaming the officiating for costing us the game. Any comments made about the refs in this thread have been made as afterthoughts. Every single Memphis fan in here is blaming specific Grizzly players primarily for the loss. You're the one blaming solely the officiating for your team blowing a 19-point fourth-quarter lead and for the game going into overtime, so don't come on this board trying to police everyone on what we can and cannot complain about on our own forum. That's bull**** homerism and hypocritical on your part. It's unprovoked and totally unnecessary. Your brand of homerism is tolerated on this site, but not where I have to read it.

I don't know what you think you can get away with on other team boards, but I'm slightly less tolerant than other moderators around here. Your posts will just be deleted from here on out. If you have a problem with that, contact Gambitnut.

Again, go back to your board.*


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm starting to like the Grizz :cheers:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Usuallt I like the Knicks, but I was rooting for the Grizz last night. Warrick and Gay are some of the most impressive sophomores and rookies out there. Is Swift in the rotation?


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Most of us over at the Blazers forum seem to think the R.O.Y. is between Gay and Roy. Good luck to you guys this season. After the game that still holds true.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

frank9007 said:


> **poof*
> 
> No one's making this about the refs but you. Like I said, read critically, and you'll get it. Richardson traveled, but no Grizz fan is blaming the officiating for costing us the game. Any comments made about the refs in this thread have been made as afterthoughts. Every single Memphis fan in here is blaming specific Grizzly players primarily for the loss. You're the one blaming solely the officiating for your team blowing a 19-point fourth-quarter lead and for the game going into overtime, so don't come on this board trying to police everyone on what we can and cannot complain about on our own forum. That's bull**** homerism and hypocritical on your part. It's unprovoked and totally unnecessary. Your brand of homerism is tolerated on this site, but not where I have to read it.
> 
> ...


*I'm keeping it up.*


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

And it seems like the "chuckler that destroy the salary cap and the future" called Q Rich played pretty well against us... Shocking, huh?! :shy:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

frank9007 said:


> LOL Did not even say anything disrespectfull whatsoever nothing!
> 
> This is a joke!
> 
> ...


Baiting.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

*Check your PMs. Do not drive this thread any further off-topic.*


----------

